# feeding them alpha kefir



## johnpigeon63 (Sep 25, 2009)

i hear alpha kefir is good for pigeon how much to give them would you give every week


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

johnpigeon63 said:


> i hear alpha kefir is good for pigeon how much to give them would you give every week


I have both milk and water kefir.

I only give my birds the water kefir. 

I make them honey kefir and give it to them three times a week. The fresh honey kefir is mixed 50/50 with fresh well water or boild water. Never use city tap water with kefir or any probios. The clorine will kill all of the good bactiria.

I do not feed them the kefir grains.

Ace


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> I have both milk and water kefir.
> 
> I only give my birds the water kefir.
> 
> ...


What is kefir?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

How bout a step-by-step process on this? Starting from the beginning? I think this is new for a lot of people, including me.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Kefir*

I use Kerfir-I bought grains from the Kefir lady. The grains grow so really no need to buy them. Anyway I add a pint of milk to mine everyday,so I get a pint of Kefir everyday. It really is simple to do but hard to explain. I drink 1/2 and add 1/2 to the birds feed. Don't really need to add to feed everyday but I have it and don't think it hurts. My birds look really nice and the feathers are so nice. It tastes kinda like butter milk. I like it cold but not so much warm. Hope this helps.
Jack


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL, I know the Kefir lady. She lives by me and that were my grains are from. Small world. I do give mine the milk kind but just a tablespoon in a gallon. I don't think it hurts them.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I give them the water kefir in the mornings on monday, wednesday and friday. It is mixed 50/50 with their water. They go through two gallons of water a day but they only get it in the mornings and when that is gone they get fresh water.

The kefir lives off from sugar so I use honey to give them the extra goodness from the honey. 

Ace


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I still don't know what kefir is, and there isn't any kefir lady in my neighborhood.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*kefir lady*

kefirlady.com/


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

There is alot of sites about kefir. You can have grains shipped to you. Then you grow your own. 

http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/Makekefir.html#24and48hrs

This is a huge site with lots of stuff. At the bottom there are limks to many pages. I have even made kefir cheese. Not the greatest but still a probiotic. This stufff does work. Here is some pics of my grains. 



















Crazy looking hugh? Just put these in milk and strain out the grains to reuse and the rest is kefir.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, I also made wine with some of mine. It is crazy when the grains turn purple or blue. If making wine make sure the container is not air tight!!!!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ohiogsp said:


> Oh, I also made wine with some of mine. It is crazy when the grains turn purple or blue. If making wine make sure the container is not air tight!!!!


I Googled kefir and kefir-lady, and found out way more than I wanted to about this. Basically, it is fungus


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just started my 1st batch of Kefir today..........picked up grains today!!


----------

